# Erfahrungen mit TCP Optimizer?



## night (10. Januar 2012)

Hi, ich wollte mal wissen ob jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem TCP Optimizer hat, bevor ich mir den lade und er vllt alles schlechter macht als vorher :/


----------



## TheBaum (10. Januar 2012)

ich hab das programm gestern geladen und eingestellt da ich probleme hab mit meiner verbindung (siehe mein thread) und es macht keinen unterschied finde ich also nicht mal eine kleine steigerung.

laut eines moderators des chip.de forums könnte LSPFix auch dazu beitragen die verbindung zu verbessern. hatte bei mir jedoch auch zu keinem unterschied geführt... aber pass auf das du nicht zu viel verstellst wovon du nichts verstehst bevor irgendetwas nicht mehr funktioniert davor wird zumindest bei den programmen gewarnt.( ich hab trotzdem mal dran rumgewerkelt^^)


----------



## K3n$! (10. Januar 2012)

Das bringt, soweit ich weiß, nur etwas bei Windows XP. 
Windows Vista und 7 haben diese Optimierung schon integriert.


----------



## night (10. Januar 2012)

Ich habe winxp :/

So hab das programm getestet und zum glück vorher ein systemwiederherstellungspunkt erstellt denn bei den speedtests kahm dann raus 25mbit und nicht mehr wie davor 30mbit, ping wurde auch nicht verbessert also fazit: Das Programm ist NICHT ZU EMPFEHLEN!


----------



## derP4computer (10. Januar 2012)

Immerhin ist es kostenlos.


----------



## smokinghead (13. August 2018)

habe mir damit unter windows 10 einmal einen der neuen bluescreens, mit dem QR-Code, eingehandelt und windows hat nicht mehr gestartet. Konnte wie folgt reparieren:
Nach einigen Neustarts kommt ein bluescreen mit weiteren Möglichkeiten. Über die optionsauswahl kann das Startverhalten geändert werden. Dies auswählen und Punkt 4 auswählen. Windows wird dann im abgesicherten Modus starten. Rechte Maustaste auf den tcpoptimizer klicken und als Administrator ausführen. Auf Windows default stellen.
Jetzt noch nicht neu starten, sondern rechter Mausklick auf Startmenue und Gerätemanager aufrufen. Alle mit dem Netzwerk relevanten Geräte auswählen und deinstallieren.
Diese Geräte werden nach Neustart von Windows wieder hergestellt - also keine Panik. Nach dem Neustart, der jetzt etwas länger dauert, sollte es wie bei mir wieder repariert sein und Windows wie gewohnt starten. Bitte keine Danksagungen - kleine Spende an den Schachklub Kaltenkirchen reicht.


----------



## bynemesis (14. August 2018)

bringt mittlerweile nix mehr, außer du nutzt WinXP.
ich hab früher auch alles zu tode getweakt. wirklich ALLES.

gebracht hat es eher nie was


----------

